# metamucil & mineral oil



## Ibby (Feb 28, 2008)

I've had constipation all my life. I'm miserable & it seems my whole life revolves around a BM.Metamucil bulks but then I still have to strain to have a BM & keep tearing myself. Has anyone tried adding mineral oil to the MM? It is hard to imagine drinking mineral oil a petroleum product.Thanks for advice.


----------



## wildbabycatzz (May 14, 2010)

Ibby said:


> It is hard to imagine drinking mineral oil a petroleum product.Thanks for advice.


My ob/gyn scolded me for using MiraLax daily (on advice of the gastro doc) and told me to use 1 tablespoon mineral oil daily. She guaranteed I'd have no more problems.I've tried it, but up to the max of 3 tablespoons at night. How I get it down is a shot glass with the mineral oil and a glass of apple or orange juice as a chaser. It is unpleasant but definitely do-able.So, yes, you can get it down. I've also put it in applesauce but there is a lot of oil left in the bowl. The shot glass & chaser gets it down better.After having said all that, the mineral oil does almost nothing. The good part is, I'm not as bloated as with the MiraLax. Gonna try the oil for another week till I go back to the ob/gyn and explain her guarantee ain't working for me!


----------

